

Show HN: ZapBear - quantumpotato_
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/zapbear/id1016670264?mt=8

======
quantumpotato_
Simple reaction game. Inspired by the Thunder Plane sequence in a Final
Fantasy game. Screen flashes, tap to dodge lightning.

